# My cat keeps being sick



## susan_1981

I have 2 cats called Poppy and Daisy. We got back Friday before last from a 2 week holiday. My older brother was feeding them whilst I was away. When we came back, I noticed some sick in 2 places upstairs. Cleaned it up and thought nothing of it. However, came home on Friday to find that one of them had been sick on my bed. Not sure which one it was so just cleaned it up again. Then yesterday I had a kebab. I sometimes give them a little bit of the meat and they are always fine with it. Well I'm not doing this again, just in case because about an hour later, Poppy was sick but Daisy was fine. Then at about 4.30am this morning, I got woken up by the sound of Poppy trying to be sick. Nothing came up. Then when I got home from work this evening, I found that one of them had been sick again. Again, not sure which one this time as I wasn't there. This time, it had grass in it so I assume this is what made them sick. 

I went to the vets today just to get them their flea drops and some worming tablets and spoke to the nurse there. She said that if they continue to be sick after tomorrow then I need to bring them in in case they have a stomach bug. Has anyone had any experience of this? I've known my cats to be sick but not this often. I've changed their food since we came back from holiday so don't think it's this.

I'm thinking it is Poppy that is being sick when I'm not around but obviously can't be sure. But her behaviour hasn't changed at all. Nor has Daisy's. They are both still playful and are both still eating so, if it weren't for them being sick, I would never know that anything is up. Do you think this is anything for me to worry about?


----------



## Guest

Well I would get it checked out to be on the safe side.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

did you tell your vet and nurse that your cat has been being sick for the past 3-4 weeks?????? surely they wouldn't have said wait if they knew that? i would take them back in and tell them how long exactly you think your cat has been being sick as you have said on here almost 4 weeks.


----------



## Guest

Could possibly be a furball that needs bringing up, maybe causing a slight blockage when they swallow something to eat... it then makes them bring it back up.

Does the sick look like food? is it digested food or undigested? 

Maybe buy them some furball remedy to see if that helps.

My male cat often wont bring up furballs, he gags and tries to be sick (tries to bring up a furball) but then swallows it again, so in a way never gets rid of it.

But, to be honest... this has been going on for a good few weeks by the sounds of it? so maybe get them to the vets first to get them checked and see what the vet says.


----------



## Guest

Hiya

One of my cats did this and it turned out she had a long piece of grass lodged in her throat that had gone up behind her nose and it kept making her gag and be sick.

Might be worth getting it double checked

Louise
X


----------



## susan_1981

Well I'm not sure how long it's been going on for. When we got home from holiday, there was sick upstairs which could have been from either cat. Both of the sick patches were near each other so I'm assuming it was just one bought of sickness. I didn't worry then because cats do get sick sometimes. It just seems since Friday that she's been bad. I've called the vets and got an appointment for tomorrow evening. Better to be safe than sorry. I'm really worried about it.

The food she's bringing up does seem to be undigested so perhaps it is a furball as they are multing at the moment. I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow.


----------



## susan_1981

I took Poppy to the vet today. Because we have changed her food over since we got back from holiday (despite the fact that there was some sick when we got home) that she has got an intolerence to the food we are now giving her. She gave her an injection and told us to bring her back on Friday. In the meantime, we just have to feed her bland foods like fish, chicken and rice. 

The injection cost £35 (and we also spent £35 on Monday for her flea and worming tablets) so we are reluctant to take her back if she is better so we'll soon see. She felt around her neck, checked her ears and throat and temperature which was all fine. She just said that she feels like she has an empty stomach.


----------



## Guest

susan_1981 said:


> I took Poppy to the vet today. Because we have changed her food over since we got back from holiday (despite the fact that there was some sick when we got home) that she has got an intolerence to the food we are now giving her. She gave her an injection and told us to bring her back on Friday. In the meantime, we just have to feed her bland foods like fish, chicken and rice.
> 
> The injection cost £35 (and we also spent £35 on Monday for her flea and worming tablets) so we are reluctant to take her back if she is better so we'll soon see. She felt around her neck, checked her ears and throat and temperature which was all fine. She just said that she feels like she has an empty stomach.


I am sorry to sound harsh but when you took on the responsibility of cat ownership you have to be prepared for the vet bills and whatever needs your cat needs.


----------



## susan_1981

mrsdusty said:


> I am sorry to sound harsh but when you took on the responsibility of cat ownership you have to be prepared for the vet bills and whatever needs your cat needs.


It's easy to say "whatever needs your cat needs" but if you don't have the money, there's not a lot we can do. We weren't exactly anticipating paying over £100 in just one week on vet fees. My friend had a problem with her cat, she took them to the vet and they also had an antibiotic injection and her vet said that if they aren't better within a few days, bring her back. That's exactly what we will do. She's been sick every day since Friday (except for Saturday) so if she continues to be sick, then of course we will have to find the money to take her back but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Selk67U2

> We weren't exactly anticipating paying over £100 in just one week on vet fees.


*What about insurance ? as you only have 2 of themPart of being an animal owner is knowing that they might need veterinary treatment. Nobody anticipates paying large amounts in 1 go, but thats all part of owning pets sadly. *


----------



## susan_1981

I got them insured on Tuesday. We thought about it before but then didn't go for it which we seriously regret now. Unfortunately, the insurance doesn't cover anything which happens within the first 2 weeks of the policy so we are kicking ourselves a bit now, although that insurance policy does have a £45 excess anyway. We've learned our lesson, unfortunately the hard way.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Well at least you've realised and are now doing something about it*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

susan_1981 said:


> It's easy to say "whatever needs your cat needs" but if you don't have the money, there's not a lot we can do. We weren't exactly anticipating paying over £100 in just one week on vet fees. My friend had a problem with her cat, she took them to the vet and they also had an antibiotic injection and her vet said that if they aren't better within a few days, bring her back. That's exactly what we will do. She's been sick every day since Friday (except for Saturday) so if she continues to be sick, then of course we will have to find the money to take her back but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


*deep breath*

you really need to take into consideration that a cat/pet is a living animal. just like you they have to go to the doctors. if you got sick you are covered by the NHS, pets don't have that liberty unless you get them pet insurance from day one OR you put aside an account or credit card for their needs. Complaining about the charges to look after your cat and care for it's needs sounds really horrible to me and to i'm sure many other animal lovers on here. but i'm sure you don't mean it that way  If you feel you can not afford the average of *£3,000* of veterinary care your cat may need in its life time then maybe you should re think having a pet and rehome it or seek help from the RSPCA/PDSA/CPL otherwise pony up and deal with it like the rest of us. If your cat is having tummy issues now it's likely she will continue to have them. especially if she is being fed a cheap poorly made diet that doesn't have very healthy things in it for her. you can spend the extra pennies on the pet food and save yourself some money or you can deal with the random expensive bills from the health issues.  i'm sorry to be so harsh but i really upsets me and makes me sad hearing this from you well from anyone really. I hear it a lot. 
would you not take your human child to the doctors and feed it healthy food?? how are our pets that are living breathing animals any different?:


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

susan_1981 said:


> I got them insured on Tuesday. We thought about it before but then didn't go for it which we seriously regret now. Unfortunately, the insurance doesn't cover anything which happens within the first 2 weeks of the policy so we are kicking ourselves a bit now, although that insurance policy does have a £45 excess anyway. We've learned our lesson, unfortunately the hard way.


just read this... please take my previous post with a grain. it was said in upset but i mean every word of it so i won't delete it. i'm really glad you have gotten some 'NHS' for your puss.  i'm sure she thanks you!!


----------



## binxycat

Excuse me, but in the current climate just about everyone I know is feeling the effect of rising prices, interest rates etc etc. I'm sure that Sue is doing the best that she can for her Kitty and does.nt need to be made to feel any worse because of her personal circumstances. My two kids needed extra cash this week for school funds, trips etc and my car broke down so we are having a crap time too. Sorry but I don't have a contingency fund stashed away, I can't afford it. anyway enough said...


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

binxycat said:


> Excuse me, but in the current climate just about everyone I know is feeling the effect of rising prices, interest rates etc etc. I'm sure that Sue is doing the best that she can for her Kitty and does.nt need to be made to feel any worse because of her personal circumstances. My two kids needed extra cash this week for school funds, trips etc and my car broke down so we are having a crap time too. Sorry but I don't have a contingency fund stashed away, I can't afford it. anyway enough said...


if i felt i couldn't look after my pets to the best of my abilities i would seek financial help with a local charity or sort something out with my vets or last resort rehome my pet to a family that could look after them.  but like i said in my previous posts it's my personal opinion which i'm entitled to have.


----------



## binxycat

ErbslinTrouble said:


> if i felt i couldn't look after my pets to the best of my abilities i would seek financial help with a local charity or sort something out with my vets or last resort rehome my pet to a family that could look after them.  but like i said in my previous posts it's my personal opinion which i'm entitled to have.


OOh, yes of course you are entiltled to your opinion - heaven forbid you can't.
This forum is actually for PET LOVERS so everyone who posts is seeking advice, support, help NOT recrimination. Probably just like the people who come into the establishment where you work - The majority of then come out of compassion for their pets whether they can afford it or not. Maybe I'm misguided but things happen in life and sometimes we cant change that


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

binxycat said:


> OOh, yes of course you are entiltled to your opinion - heaven forbid you can't.
> This forum is actually for PET LOVERS so everyone who posts is seeking advice, support, help NOT recrimination. Probably just like the people who come into the establishment where you work - The majority of then come out of compassion for their pets whether they can afford it or not. Maybe I'm misguided but things happen in life and sometimes we cant change that


not all pet lovers know how expensive having a pet can be. the amount of people i get daily saying to me... oh well i'm on benefits and we've just got a dog or cat do we get a discount!? i don't think they don't love their pets i just don't think they understand that pets have issues that can be expensive sometimes. recrimination... um ok.  incriminated maybe but incrimination is subject to personal preferences, laws and beliefs. so i guess anyone could be incriminated if someone didn't agree it was right.

I was merely suggesting that the original complaint about the fees which really weren't all that seemed a bit petty to some people on here my self included when really we should just do the best for our cats and not threaten to not take them back to the vets because it's too expensive if they need it! the post was then reiterated with comments about the costs again when really the pet just needs to have what ever treatment it needs and then deal with it. like most of us do!

i'm sorry if you took it as me saying they weren't pet lovers or didn't care. it was more a flag to say hey if you can't afford it now how are you going to afford it later and maybe you should look into how you can or see if someone else can help.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

binx if you could please go back and read what i have said on this thread and read into it with what i have just said and see if you still feel i'm being rude. i really don't think i am and i wasn't intending on upsetting sue just pointing out that there is help out there and she should seek it as well as letting her know an approx budget to keep in mind if she is feeling the squeeze like many of us will in the next couple of years! i have loads of money saving ideas and loop holes i can offer working where i work.  just like you said people on here are pet lovers... do i not count for some reason?? crap i would have thought i would have been top on the list working to help animals everyday!!!! it's not just my job it's my life. and it hurts my feelings to think that people can just assume from not knowing me that i'm a horrible person just because i speak forward and my mind.  i would rather someone tell me my sh*t stinks and let me know so i can sort out the smell and make it better then have someone not say anything at all or offer any advice.


----------



## amore31

Hi. I had the same problem with my cat few eayrs in the row. If you have seen grass coming out or green stuff coming out, it can be that they eat grass to clear the stomach out and somethimes parts of grass will stick in ther trouth and even air chanells...


----------

